# husky tools



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Mostly garbage. What kinda tools you lookin for? If you don't like Klein, try either Ideal or the German companies like Felo, Wiha, Wera, Knipex, etc


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

you get what you pay for(or less). i have some husky totes that im happy with, but very few husky tools


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Mostly *garbage*. What kinda tools you lookin for? If you don't like Klein, try either Ideal or the German companies like Felo, Wiha, Wera, Knipex, etc


that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll try Knipex. I was thinking to buy Husky because they have nice tool bags.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Husky is Stanley or some other cheap brand in disguise. It's homeowner grade stuff or for when you need a throw away tool.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Mostly garbage. What kinda tools you lookin for? If you don't like Klein, try either Ideal or the German companies like Felo, Wiha, Wera, Knipex, etc


I picked up a screwdriver at a large garage sale. An insulated electricians type.
I know that it's a quality German brand, but couldn't make out the brand name. It could be a Felo. For 25 cents, it looked good. I know it isn't a cheap knock-off. There was a couple of Klein and Vaco nutdrivers, same price. Couldn't leave them there! :thumbup:


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw the other day some Dewalt pliers and cutters... The price is OK but again, I have no idea if they're good.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

IMO. Dikes, Lineman's, strippers, banana cutters, needle nose, all need to be of the best quality you can afford. Screw drivers OTOH, I will buy the cheapest.
I will not spend 20 bucks on a screwdriver that MAY last 2-3 yrs, when I can buy a 5 dollar or cheaper that I can get 1-2 years from.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought the husky screwdrivers and broke both the 1/4" and 3/16" in less than a week. The 1/4" I was just popping a 1/2" ko out of an old Murray panel and the 3/16" was tightening a ground connection in a panel. These were the rubber handled sets out there at the front of the store. 

Had pretty good luck so far with the Milwaukee screwdrivers. Been a month and nothing's broke yet.lol


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

davis9 said:


> I bought the husky screwdrivers and broke both the 1/4" and 3/16" in less than a week. The 1/4" I was just popping a 1/2" ko out of an old Murray panel and the 3/16" was tightening a ground connection in a panel. These were the rubber handled sets out there at the front of the store.
> 
> Had pretty good luck so far with the Milwaukee screwdrivers. Been a month and nothing's broke yet.lol


Return them, they are guaranteed forever.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> IMO. Dikes, Lineman's, strippers, banana cutters, needle nose, all need to be of the best quality you can afford. Screw drivers OTOH, I will buy the cheapest.
> I will not spend 20 bucks on a screwdriver that MAY last 2-3 yrs, when I can buy a 5 dollar or cheaper that I can get 1-2 years from.


What the hell are banana cutters?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Their socket sets are OK for our line of work, tote bags are good too.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

or


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> What the hell are banana cutters?


Benner and Nawman make some awesome communication hand tools - I use their UP-B41 as an MC lopper - works great. 

http://www.ambientweather.com/benasphato.html


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> Return them, they are guaranteed forever.


I will but they will be for home use only. Haven't seen them in stores lately though so not sure what I'd get for a replacement.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

eejack said:


> Benner and Nawman make some awesome communication hand tools - I use their UP-B41 as an MC lopper - works great. http://www.ambientweather.com/benasphato.html


Gotcha. Never heard them called that, so I was a bit confused.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Their socket sets are OK for our line of work, tote bags are good too.


I used to use a small husky socket set, but upgraded to a Craftsman 200 something piece kit that is awesome. All the sockets and stuff are made in the USA and have the craftsman lifetime warranty. It also came with regular wrenches up to 3/4 and 20mm, so those plus my husky stuff give me 2 wrenches for most sizes as well, which is quite handy.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like their bags and tool totes. I also have their socket set, combo wrenches and nut driver set. These three sets I rarely use. There is no way I'd pay a Klein price for a tool I use 6-12 times a year. I've owned those three sets for over 4 years, no issues.

For the price I paid for them they can't be beat.


----------

